# Welches Armaflex ist besser?



## Eiswolf93 (14. März 2009)

Hi

Ich habe vor kurzem einen pot von otterauge bekomen und da war schon ein bisschen armaflex drin, aber ich vermute, dass es nicht für 2 Mb reicht.

Ich habe ihn mal gefragt, wo man noch mehr armaflex bekommt und er hat geschrieben, dass man es in ebay günstig bekommt.

Ich habe mal dort nachgeschaut und es gibt verschiede Dicken(von 10mm bis 19mm). Ist es sinnvoll dickeres Arma zu verwenden oder reicht auch ein schmales 10mm?

Ich habe was gutes dort gefunden, wo ein m² 16€ kostet(dicke kann man sich aussuchen). Sollte ich da zugreifen?

Und wie viel m² soll ich nehmen?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. März 2009)

Das normal 10mm armaflex reicht vollkommen aus, hatten wir auf der Bench auch, und es hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

1m² solle für eine Bench locker reichen.

Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich ein bischen Vorrat bestellen, falls du dich verschneidest, vermisst etc.

Bestelle vorsichtshalber mal 3m²

Du musst ja auch noch was unters Board legen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. März 2009)

Muss man was unters MB legen?

Wusst ich gernicht^^

Aber wenn für 16€ pro m² verkauft wird und die Dicke egal ist kann ich doch das dickere nehmen, oder nicht?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. März 2009)

das mit der dicke is so ne sache... das ist ja fast die doppelte dicke, und das wird vllt. etwas zu dick sein...

Für um den Pott, und da drunter kannst du aber ruhig 19mm nehmen, bestelle also 2m² 10mm, und 1m² 19mm


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. März 2009)

Meine Erfahrung: 
10mm Matte, nichtklebend, eignet sich am Besten, um das Maiboard zu isolieren. 
Ich hab auch schonmal mit 23mm Dicke isoliert, allerdings bringts das nicht witklich und ist schwerer zu handhaben.

Um 1qm reicht locker für die nächsten 30 Mainboardisolierungen . Die Iso beim Pot muss man ja nicht allzu oft erneuern.


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. März 2009)

ich hab gesagt 2qm... weil wegen vorrat und so 

Hier hast du genug für die nächsten 500beches 

^http://cgi.ebay.de/Aeroflex-Armafle...14&_trkparms=72:1232|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. März 2009)

noch ein frage.

wofür kann man isoliertape gebrauchen? otterauge hat knapp 1 Meter beigelegt. Was sollte man damit isolieren?


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. März 2009)

ach das ist z.B. gut wenn du dir wie Dr.House hier aus dem Forum auf die Schnelle nen NB pot bauen willst.

Hier guckst du ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bnisse-der-bench-session-im-pott-img_4135.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bnisse-der-bench-session-im-pott-img_4145.jpg


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. März 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> ach das ist z.B. gut wenn du dir wie Dr.House hier aus dem Forum auf die Schnelle nen NB pot bauen willst.



Jepp, oder wenn mal die Iso für'n Pot gerissen ist, kann man sich so neues basteln.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. März 2009)

Zu dicke Matten kann man auch ganz gut (sorgfältig!) halbieren und dann z.B. eine Lage für die Backplate verwenden.


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2009)

Ich verwende auch nur die 10mm Matten. Damit kann man am meisten anfangen. Mit dem Isoliertape zusammen kann man alles Isolieren.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. März 2009)

OK

dann bestell ich mir 2m² 10mm Armaflex^^

thx. Eiswolf93


----------

